# Sibelius: can I have two different versions on same PC?



## Rob (Mar 29, 2022)

Don't want to lose my Ultimate (non subscription) version, are users allowed to purchase a subscription to latest version while keeping the other installed on same computer?
thank you for any info!


----------

